# Care vs. PRN



## erodriguez1236 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, I have a bit of a dilema and could really use your help. I got hired at PRN in LA county, and I am due to start on the 5th, I also just received a conditional job offer from Care. PNR seems like a good company from what I have seen so far from dealing with them, any advise anyone can give? Thank everyone.


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 2, 2012)

Probably get paid more at PRN, but if you want to work 911, Care has about half of LACo and more than half of OC. Care is also generally recognized as one of the best private ambos in SoCal.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 2, 2012)

The only thing I can say is I've heard a lot more about Care ambulance than PRN. I think people were saying they do 9-1-1 too.

In my experience and the other experiences that I've read from other people, being loyal is looked well upon, but makes little to no difference when getting hired at a new job. I have a friend who has gotten hired at two difference places, remained loyal, and lost his job at both while on probation/didn't make the cut because of limited positions even though I kept telling him "have a back-up plan". If you think Care will make you happy, go for it. Companies don't want day dreamers.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Apr 2, 2012)

What is your goal post EMTB? Fire? Nursing?


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 3, 2012)

Care in a heartbeat. Tons of 911. Awesome equipment. Awesome management. You can get plenty of overtime. Not a single complaint from me. Prn is a tiny company, I'd pass on Prn.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 3, 2012)

CARE depending on how flexible your schedule is you will have the opportunity to pick up a fire shift almost daily if you want (although that may be changing soon as they are hiring a lot). As stated the equipment is top notch, OT is abundant and although the pay is not the anything to write home about the benefits are nice. However it should be noted some things that people love(d) about CARE are changing since the recent acquisition such as educational leave. Something to keep in mind if you plan on going to medic school or an academy.


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anonymous, are things changing for the good or the bad? I didnt understand what you meant. I want to become a Medic so are they still gonna have the educational leave?


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Apr 3, 2012)

Aprz said:


> The only thing I can say is I've heard a lot more about Care ambulance than PRN. I think people were saying they do 9-1-1 too.
> 
> In my experience and the other experiences that I've read from other people, being loyal is looked well upon, but makes little to no difference when getting hired at a new job. I have a friend who has gotten hired at two difference places, remained loyal, and lost his job at both while on probation/didn't make the cut because of limited positions even though I kept telling him "have a back-up plan". If you think Care will make you happy, go for it. Companies don't want day dreamers.



Im not gonna try to work for both, I just want to make a decision as to which one would be a better one to work for. I would never have 2 places working at the same time.


----------



## bchasep (Apr 3, 2012)

care all the way my friend, 911 experience > IFT's


----------



## Aprz (Apr 3, 2012)

erodriguez1236 said:


> Im not gonna try to work for both, I just want to make a decision as to which one would be a better one to work for. I would never have 2 places working at the same time.


I was not suggesting working at both. A lot of people get caught up because they were offered a position somewhere so they want to remain loyal and take what was offered; they are afraid to turn down what was offered.


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Apr 3, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I was not suggesting working at both. A lot of people get caught up because they were offered a position somewhere so they want to remain loyal and take what was offered; they are afraid to turn down what was offered.



Yeah your right, thanks and I appreciate everyone's responses, I have made my choice and I think its the best choice for me.


----------



## jon51 (Apr 4, 2012)

Socal, 
PRN is not a tiny company, it is actually large...

erod, 
You will have many great opportunities at Care.  911 shifts, CCT, and lots of shifts to fill in.  The company that bought care is a good company with a good reputation.  They will pursue more contracts and their should be job security.  Pay is not the greatest, but I doubt you are an EMT for the money.  OT has been sufficient lately and hopefully that doesn't change.  Good luck.


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Apr 4, 2012)

jon51 said:


> Socal,
> PRN is not a tiny company, it is actually large...
> 
> erod,
> You will have many great opportunities at Care.  911 shifts, CCT, and lots of shifts to fill in.  The company that bought care is a good company with a good reputation.  They will pursue more contracts and their should be job security.  Pay is not the greatest, but I doubt you are an EMT for the money.  OT has been sufficient lately and hopefully that doesn't change.  Good luck.



Thank you, I appreciate the input, I am going to go for Care, seems like I would have more opportunities there, and you are right, I am an EMT not for the money, I really want to become a Paramedic.


----------



## Marinelayer (Apr 5, 2012)

Why would you even consider PRN?


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 5, 2012)

Marinelayer said:


> Why would you even consider PRN?



This.

What were you thinking bro?


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 5, 2012)

jon51 said:


> Socal,
> PRN is not a tiny company, it is actually large...
> 
> erod,
> You will have many great opportunities at Care.  911 shifts, CCT, and lots of shifts to fill in.  The company that bought care is a good company with a good reputation.  They will pursue more contracts and their should be job security.  Pay is not the greatest, but I doubt you are an EMT for the money.  OT has been sufficient lately and hopefully that doesn't change.  Good luck.



Idk what rock you've been hiding under, but CARE dwarfs PRN... In the grand scheme PRN is essentially tiny.


----------



## cousin4ever (Apr 5, 2012)

You should go with what company you really want to work for.  Everyone can tell you go for CARE or PRN but the choice is ultimately yours.  Many, including myself, would jump at the opportunity to work for such an established company such as CARE but you only know your needs and what your goals in life are. 
Best of luck and dont jump into something you are not ready for...  Remember that not every job is secure and its wiser to think everything out and then act.


----------



## jon51 (Apr 8, 2012)

Socal, 

I don't hide under a rock.  I have worked in the county you do for much longer than you have and I have a much better understanding of EMS and providers in the county than you do.  You simply made a statement:

"Care in a heartbeat. Tons of 911. Awesome equipment. Awesome management. You can get plenty of overtime. Not a single complaint from me. Prn is a tiny company, I'd pass on Prn."

You only claimed that PRN was tiny and in no way compared the size of these companies to each other.  Your claim was actually false.  If you were trying to compare the two in terms of size then I recommend you work on your writing skills and maybe proof read what you are writing in the future.


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 8, 2012)

Did that make you feel better? Good, have a nice day.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 8, 2012)

Just a reminder...


> We take the "Be Polite" rule VERY seriously! We consider it our "First Rule". We do not tolerate ANY rudeness, profane or offensive language whatsoever. Any member who is intentionally unpleasant or disruptive may be suspended or banned.


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry


----------



## jon51 (Apr 8, 2012)

SoCal, 
    It does not make me feel better to post a response to your rude and condescending comments.  Our goal here is to help the original poster and give the most accurate and helpful information possible.   You have a great day.


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 9, 2012)

jon51 said:


> SoCal,
> It does not make me feel better to post a response to your rude and condescending comments.  Our goal here is to help the original poster and give the most accurate and helpful information possible.   You have a great day.



To be honest, you're trying to tell me that PRN is "not a tiny company." YES - it IS a smaller company ESPECIALLY compared to large ambulance companies such as AMR or R.M. Or CARE (which is technically a multistate company). Now in comparison to a mom and pop diner with 4 employees, sure it's a decent size company.. but not as far as EMS is concerned. I don't care how long you've "worked in the same county" as me.. last I checked that county is pretty freakin massive. Additionally, trying to drop rank on me by stating your time in the field is greater than mind really doesn't mean much... I know plenty of horrible emt's that have been in this county longer than I have. 

I was trying to help to OP and I will stand by my advice that I have given, go for care.. The major 911 provider, instead of the smaller and much less known and as far as I know little to no 911 PRN... Honestly, I think I've only seen a handful of PRN units out and about.. EVER. 

And last but not least, I use tapatalk and I only surf these forums on my phone between calls, excuse me for trying to offer friendly advice in my free time... Didn't mean to offend your sense of proper grammar. 

It you don't like my advice then please just skip over it, but don't try to make something over the Internet personal.. I have a personal life for that and it comes with enough drama as it is, I don't need to get it here as well. 

So please, put your ego away.


----------



## Danno (Apr 9, 2012)

jon51 said:


> You only claimed that PRN was tiny and in no way compared the size of these companies to each other.  Your claim was actually false.  If you were trying to compare the two in terms of size then I recommend you work on your writing skills and maybe proof read what you are writing in the future.



You're comparing them to other relative companies either way, regardless if your point is the company is small or large.


----------



## jon51 (Apr 9, 2012)

SoCal, 
   The OP asked a question.  Most people here would not hesitate to say CARE all the way.  By asking the question it was fairly obvious he had very little information about the difference between these two very different companies.  MY goal was to help him understand a little about each company.   You made a statement, "PRN is tiny" and all I responded was that it is not tiny. In fact they run 30-40 units a day or more (ALS, CCT, BLS, and RT's).
  Yes, CARE is an extremely large company, but PRN is also a large company.  

You stated last post:

"it IS a smaller company ESPECIALLY compared to large ambulance companies such as AMR or R.M. Or CARE"

This makes more sense now. Smaller, sure PRN is smaller.  But tiny?  If you have only seen a couple of units ever than consider what part of the county you work in and remember that the county is very large. If you don't know about a company or never see them then obviously you do not know much about the company so please do not mislead the new EMT's here looking for real answers.   

You got very defensive and made a rude comment which started this whole thing, 

"Idk what rock you've been hiding under..."

     I did not offend you by disagreeing with your post.  You started this whole thing by your comment.  You are young and very cocky as I have seen from your previous posts so I will try and avoid reading whatever misleading information you may post unless I can help clarify in order to benefit people who are on here looking for guidance. 

Danno,
     Both are large companies.  Care is very large,  but in terms of LA county PRN is also a very good size.  There are tons of tiny companies in LA.  By tiny I mean 2-5 units or so.  Your post really doesn't make sense.  If you are posting to disagree with me than you and Socal911 can continue with the misconception that PRN is tiny together.


----------



## Danno (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not agreeing or disagreeing, just making an observation. At the end of the day this is all semantics anyway, is it really that big a deal?


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 9, 2012)

.....sooo, it just sounds like our definitions of "tiny" in terms of an ambulance company differ. I was speaking in comparison... As for just size in general: 30-40 units is very decent but AmeriCare runs about the same and I still consider them a small private, again in comparison. 

Essentially that is exactly what the OP was asking for, a direct comparison. Now say, if I were comparing with shoreline (10 or so unit) operation out of huntington beach, I'd say PRN is huge. I'm talking strictly within comparison..


The whole rock/hiding comment was meant as playful banter, my apologies of you took offense.


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I really thank everyone for the advise and for the info about these both companies, I hate that it kinda turned a bit ugly and personal but lets all just get along, the information given here has helped me in my decision. I thank everyone that posted.


----------

